# Magnet Tree/Oyster mushrooms for frogs/geckoes



## rosequoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Trying out a few DIY projects recently, came up with this one, love it! Initial prototype the magnets weren't strong enough but I got new magnets in the mail today so I could have another one done up with the stronger magnets this week to try out.

Sculpted in clay, mould in silicone and cast in resin (non toxic once cured, I let everything postcure for at least 7 days before any animals touch it), filled with two part foam for lightness and magnets embedded into the resin backing for strength.


----------



## littlemay (Apr 20, 2012)

These look fantastic!


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got all the stuff to make a few, might make that a project for this week. =)


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 20, 2012)

Make me some bright pink ones! (serious... been drinking beer)

Although I have real ones in some of my enclosures , pink ones would be the bees knees!!!


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't tempt me! I could do a light pink, but I bet I could get the stuff to do a fluro pink.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome job! Do you have an arts/crafts background or a family member that's does? You're certainly very talented with your hands - ive been watching your frog enclosure project for updates and can't wait to see what else you come up with


----------



## Jande (Apr 21, 2012)

They look fantastic, well done. Also, I envy you being able to work with resin. I'm allergic in all sorts of bad ways to it!  Found this out the hard way during my Visual Arts course when I was at TAFE a few years back.
And as Jax said, you are indeed very talented. Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Love the Chameleon gecko Scleropages, his eyes look like he's been sampling the mushies in his enclosure.


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Awesome job! Do you have an arts/crafts background or a family member that's does? You're certainly very talented with your hands - ive been watching your frog enclosure project for updates and can't wait to see what else you come up with



Father is an artist (of all sorts, musician, 3D, painting, computer, photography), grew up with my mum doing all the DIY at home on the house/yard and doing stained glass. Majored in art in high school (went to a school that did focus programs like that) and did ceramics and welding mostly. Step dad is an architect and builds boats. =) Me, I mostly just do everything because I figure "I can make that!". Doesn't always come out great but it's always fnu (and expensive).

And thank you! =)

Thanks guys. Didn't get a chance to make any new ones yet (as I only have one mold and it takes ages! Need to make a second so I can make two at a time, or more). Should have some by next weekend to try out the bigger magnets though!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 22, 2012)

rosequoll said:


> ..…, I mostly just do everything because I figure "I can make that!". Doesn't always come out great but it's always fnu (and expensive).
> 
> And thank you! =)



Surrounded by all that creativity has its advantages you've obviously absorbed a lot of it werher you realised it or not  
As for your "I can do that" theory, it sound very much similar to my theory "of course I can" ! The power of positive thinking is underestimated. I wasn't lucky enough to be surrounded with as much creativity as you, but my father was a frustrated architect and sketcher and always had the "can do" attitude. You would know that retail enclosures aren't cheap, you've made a high quality one with the bonus of bragging rights  keep up the great job (even though you're forced to take it slow) post progress pics too, you'll inspire those that are frightened to take that leap of faith !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 22, 2012)

When You get moulds for bigger ones suitable for snakes please please PM me. These are absolutely awesome. You are very talented.


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> When You get moulds dor bigger ones for snakes please please PM me. These are absolutely awesome. You are very talented.



Planning out some rock ledges for snakeys soon! Not sure if I'll do big mushrooms cause it might look a little funny if they're super big but I think the rock ledges will be perfect. They'll have bolts in them since most snakes are in wood enclosures. =) Or no bolts if people want to just silicone them to the wall.



Jaxrtfm said:


> Surrounded by all that creativity has its advantages you've obviously absorbed a lot of it werher you realised it or not
> As for your "I can do that" theory, it sound very much similar to my theory "of course I can" ! The power of positive thinking is underestimated. I wasn't lucky enough to be surrounded with as much creativity as you, but my father was a frustrated architect and sketcher and always had the "can do" attitude. You would know that retail enclosures aren't cheap, you've made a high quality one with the bonus of bragging rights  keep up the great job (even though you're forced to take it slow) post progress pics too, you'll inspire those that are frightened to take that leap of faith !



Thanks so much! I know some people, if they won the lotto they'd be off on holidays and having fun....

I'd be buying a house with a huge shed, filling it with powertools and craft supplies and never coming out again! Make all the things!


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 22, 2012)

Just every now and then.........I'm completely blown away. 
So much creativity !!! 
This is something that has serious commercial value. 
LOVE!!!!


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

You guys are too nice. I'm gonna have to get my butt in gear and make a few more molds of this in the next week or two so I can make a few at a time. =)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 22, 2012)

ToadCountry said:


> Just every now and then.........I'm completely blown away.
> So much creativity !!!
> This is something that has serious commercial value.
> LOVE!!!!




You watching "the voice"? Seal just said the same thing.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Apr 22, 2012)

Did u happen to make a step by step guide on how u made them?? 
Very nice work.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

KREPS2011 said:


> Did u happen to make a step by step guide on how u made them??
> Very nice work.
> 
> Cheers
> Kyle



I'll admit to not wanting to give away TOO much as I'd like to sell these in the future (maybe?) but happy to give you the basic idea! I get all my supplies from barnes.com.au or at their Brisbane store.

I sculpted the mushrooms initially in a sculpting clay (oil based) and to create the details I used a thick needle stuck into a block of wood as a handle, and smoothed the details out (as you get little scraps of clay sticking up) with turps (lightly brush it on with a fine paintbrush).

Made the mould out of PinkySil silicone. I used a LOT and made a solid block, but I'll be doing the future molds with a thin layer of thicker silicone. For the block I didn't need any support for it but when I make the thinner silicone ones I'll make a fibreglass shell to hold the silicone firmly so it doesn't wobble while the resin is curing.

I used two part polyurethane foam to fill most of the inside (with a decent gap at the back) and then filled in most of the rest with resin, set the magnets into the resin and finished it off!

There's a few details and tricks I used to make it lighter that I wont give away, but if you contact barnes (they have a few shops around, Brisbane, Sydney and Melbs) or pop into a shop the people there are super helpful!


----------



## KREPS2011 (Apr 22, 2012)

rosequoll said:


> I'll admit to not wanting to give away TOO much as I'd like to sell these in the future (maybe?) but happy to give you the basic idea! I get all my supplies from barnes.com.au or at their Brisbane store.
> 
> I sculpted the mushrooms initially in a sculpting clay (oil based) and to create the details I used a thick needle stuck into a block of wood as a handle, and smoothed the details out (as you get little scraps of clay sticking up) with turps (lightly brush it on with a fine paintbrush).
> 
> ...



Thank you 
Good luck with trying to sell them. Very good idea doing it.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 22, 2012)

rosequoll said:


> I'd be buying a house with a huge shed, filling it with powertools and craft supplies and never coming out again! Make all the things!



LOL, I think we are related ! I spend all week hanging to get back in the shed, and plan big projects to do during my holidays ....my friends ( and family ) think I'm a little weird, so I hear what you're saying.... Plan your shed carefully, it needs to be at least three times the size of the house to fit the "good stuff" in (a commercial size saw table springs to mind ) 

Make sure you join the "DIY Group" and start a thread in there of all your projects, I'd hate for all your good work to get lost in the general forum
I can't wait to see what you come up with for snake ledges


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

At least three times, of course! I'm currently 'borrowing' space in a friend's workmates shed. He said since I didn't have all the tools I needed/wanted for the project that I could come and use some of the space space he had and free use of all his tools. Considering his drop saw alone is worth a grand I'm pretty pleased! Plus he's got the space that I can store the big enclosure and all the spare wood until the next time I'm out. His shed would have to be at least 1.5 times the size of my house. It's a beautiful thing.

Started playing with some polystyrene tonight and making a mess. Not sure if I like what I made, but mostly just trying stuff out to see what works!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 22, 2012)

Let me know if you need any tips with the polystyrene  (assuming you mean the polystyrene foam!)


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, the one thing I need right now is EXTRUDED poly, rather than the expanded. These little bubbles of foam are going to drive me nuts! The only issue is that I can get tonnes of expanded for cheap but so far for extruded it looks like I need to go to an insulation place on the north side of Brisbane, which is a pain. I just want something I can sand and carve easily. =/

I know a wire cutter can help but I tend to work a lot in fiddly details. It's either that or I'll give up and carve the whole sculpt from clay....gonna need a lot of clay...


----------



## littlemay (Apr 22, 2012)

If you could work out a way to keep costs down you could really give Magnaturals a run for their money


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 22, 2012)

Ahhh, costs. There lies the problem! As far as I know magnaturals are made from coloured expanded polystyrene, nothing too super resilient? I haven't honestly played with them before.

Cause I'm using resin, polyurethane foam and rare earth magnets it's a decent cost to make them. Haven't worked it out but it's just for fun right now anyways. =) I buy all the resin and stuff for my own projects, anything I make to sell after that is extra!

Though now you got me wondering what my costs are! I should work that out at some point.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 23, 2012)

rosequoll said:


> I know a wire cutter can help but I tend to work a lot in fiddly details. It's either that or I'll give up and carve the whole sculpt from clay....gonna need a lot of clay...



how about a fine tip low watt soldering iron, that will give you some relief from the fly away foam, check online there are quite a few places that sell the small craft Hotwires that run off a single battery, you can bend the wire to suit what you need


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 23, 2012)

They are truly "AWSOME" you are truly talented!!! as newtolovingsnakes said if you make bigger suitable for snakes..PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!...Really great.............


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will definitely be making a few of the smaller ones to sell.

For the people who liked the mushrooms and wanted something bigger for snakes, do you like the idea of exactly the same design, just blown up a bit? I'm just wondering if giant mushrooms would look silly or not!

Playing around with some rock ledge designs now as well.


----------

